# maquina virtual de java

## Pionerito

tengo unos power point que para verlos me piden una maquina virtual de java, instale la del repo pero los ppt se me siguen sin ver, hay alguna opcion para poner andar la maquina virtual de java. Otra cosa, utilizo firefox pero tengo un sitio web que esta hecho en java y firefox no me lo carga ya que me falta el plugin para eso, soy de cuba, no puedo descargar el plugin de la pagina de java, alguien sabe si en el repo esta...Gracias de antemano...

----------

## Txema

Ya deberías de tener una cosa muy clara, en gentoo no se instala casi nada a mano, cuando quieres añadir soporte para algo (java) activas esa USE, o bien a nivel global o para ese paquete.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Ya deberías de tener una cosa muy clara, en gentoo no se instala casi nada a mano, cuando quieres añadir soporte para algo (java) activas esa USE, o bien a nivel global o para ese paquete.

 

es verdad, no habia pensado en eso, deja ver...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdón por la ignorancia, (y por el off-topic) pero que quiere decir eso de que por ser de Cuba no podes descargar java? Pesa algún tipo de restricción sobre las conexiones a internet en Cuba?

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Perdón por la ignorancia, (y por el off-topic) pero que quiere decir eso de que por ser de Cuba no podes descargar java? Pesa algún tipo de restricción sobre las conexiones a internet en Cuba?
> 
> Salud!

 

eso mismo por el bloqueo que nos tiene impuesto los estados unidos.... y tengo firefox 3.0.4 testing y no tiene ninguan USE que diga java, sabes de algun plugin que hay en el repo

----------

## Txema

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> tengo firefox 3.0.4 testing y no tiene ninguan USE que diga java, sabes de algun plugin que hay en el repo

 

No sé qué paquete habrás mirado, pero www-client/mozilla-firefox tiene una USE java.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   tengo firefox 3.0.4 testing y no tiene ninguan USE que diga java, sabes de algun plugin que hay en el repo 
> 
> No sé qué paquete habrás mirado, pero www-client/mozilla-firefox tiene una USE java.

 

mira yo no se la veo...

emerge -pv =www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0.4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0.4  USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## Txema

www-client/mozilla-firefox Esto es lo que yo he puesto, y esto lo que has puesto tú: www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin ¿ves la diferencia?

Normal que un paquete binario no tenga practicamente ninguna USE, no las necesita ya que viene compilado de serie con todo. Si miras el paquete normal, el que sí se puede compilar, verás como tiene muchas más USE.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> www-client/mozilla-firefox Esto es lo que yo he puesto, y esto lo que has puesto tú: www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin ¿ves la diferencia?
> 
> Normal que un paquete binario no tenga practicamente ninguna USE, no las necesita ya que viene compilado de serie con todo. Si miras el paquete normal, el que sí se puede compilar, verás como tiene muchas más USE.

 

ya compile firefox con java y nada sigo sin poder ver la pagina web que tiene java, donde hay un plugin para java que no sea la pagina de java

----------

## ensarman

que distribucion estas usando?? 32  o 64 bits???

en gentoo de 64 bits y en ninguna distriucion de 64 bits funciona el Java WebStart que es el plugin de java para ver webs, pero creo que tu problema es ver un PPT no???

entonces instala el openoffice con la USE=java

----------

## Pionerito

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> que distribucion estas usando?? 32  o 64 bits???
> 
> en gentoo de 64 bits y en ninguna distriucion de 64 bits funciona el Java WebStart que es el plugin de java para ver webs, pero creo que tu problema es ver un PPT no???
> 
> entonces instala el openoffice con la USE=java

 

de hecho tampoco puedo ver los ppt, entonces no tengo como ver el sitio web de java ya que tengo una pc de 32 bits

----------

